# PrimeFaces SelectOneMenu Cursortasten



## Willi2793 (20. Sep 2012)

Hallo,

ich wüde gerne mit den Pfeiltasten durch ein SelectOneMenu durchgehen. Wenn ich eine der beiden Tasten "Hoch" oder "runter" drücke ändert sich zwar der Inhalt des Feldes aber der Update durch das dazugehörige p:ajax wird erst dann ausgeführt wenn ich dann auch Enter drücke. Wie kann ich es erreichen das der Update direkt nach dem drücken der Pfeiltatse ausgeführt wird?


----------



## freez (21. Sep 2012)

du müsstest eigentlich nur das richtige Event angeben:

```
<p:ajax event="keyup"></p:ajax>
```


----------



## Willi2793 (21. Sep 2012)

Danke. Aber leider reagiert das SelectOneMenu dann gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Willi2793 (22. Sep 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt folgendes probiert:

[XML]<p:ajax update="tiptab" event="change" listener="#{selectBacking.valueChangeRunde()}"/>[/XML]

Dann wird die Methode aufgerufen wenn ich per Cursortaste hoch- oder runtergescrollt bin und ENTER gedrückt habe.

Bei

[XML]<p:ajax update="tiptab" event="keyup" listener="#{selectBacking.valueChangeRunde()}"/>[/XML]
oder
[XML]<p:ajax update="tiptab" event="keypress" listener="#{selectBacking.valueChangeRunde()}"/>[/XML]

passiert gar nichts. Weder beim Enter-Druck oder nur Cursor oder Auswahl per Maus.

Ich hätte gerne das ich die normalen SelectOneMenu-Funktionen habe (also per Tastatur aufklappen, auswählen, Enter oder per das Ganze per Maus und dann natürlich statt Enter Klick) und zusätzlich das das Menu aktiviert werden kann und das an dann mit gedrückter Cursor-Taste hoch oder runter durch die Auswahl scrollt. Wie bei einem Spinner-Objekt. Sprich: wie event="change" aber ohne ENTER


----------

